

Nokia only sold less than 300,000 Nokia Lumia 900 in USA - saket123
http://wmpoweruser.com/nielsen-nokia-only-sold-less-than-300000-nokia-lumia-900-in-usa/

======
huzoorbux
its time to switch from Nokia to Samsung Galaxy series

